# Redhawk with scope question??



## tredoa377 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys I just wanted to take a vote on the forum here, I have a redhawk .44mag 5.5 barrel. I just picked up a no drill no tap mount for it from weigland combat handguns and it fits super sweet, i bought a leupold fxII scope for it from gander mountain. my only question is what kind of rings should I buy for it. i'm sure as most of you know the gun is a cannon and i don't want to jeopardize throwing the scope off zero because of inadiquate rings anybody out there have any suggestions what brand? how tall? how many? should go on the gun


----------

